# connaitre le debit de son reseau wifi



## macviv (5 Novembre 2004)

bonjour,

hier j'ai fait une petite experience pour connecter un PC(vaio) et un powerbook (equipe airport extreme) via leur carte wifi et une borne airport express, tout était parfait partrage de la connection internet, montage du disque dur du PC sur le mac et inversement... le seul probleme etait que lorsque je lancais une copie de 1go le debit etait super lent (moins de 1mo/S), sachant que le 2 ordi etaient tres proche, et que le PC indiquait qu'il etait bien en 54Mb/S, pour ma part je suis alle dans l'utilitaire airport pour reconfigurer ma borne en norme G (alors qu'ell etait en norme B/G) mais rien n'y faisait le debit restait tres lent.... 
mon ami pciste avait copié le meme fichier en 10 mn en wifi de son pc de bureau a son vaio, et la du mac au  pc il annoncait 30 mn de temps restant pour la copie.... ma question etant exist il un moyen sur mac de savoir en quel norme on est connecté B ou G ??? et un moyen de savoir quel le niveau du debit en cours (si on est pres ou loin de la borne par exemple, je pense que le debit doit varier)???

merci pour vos reponses

en esperant  avoir etait assez clair


----------



## maousse (9 Novembre 2004)

salut,
je ne crois pas qu'on puisse savoir la norme à laquelle on est connecté...
Sinon, tu peux installer Broadband optimizer (sur versiontracker.com, ça peut aider sur ton mac  )


----------

